# portupgrade -a faile for perl



## janroc (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi,

Any sugestion for below problem?
I have try perl-after-upgrade -f without success.

Jan

  /usr/local/man/man1/prove.1
  /usr/local/man/man1/splain.1
  /usr/local/man/man1/xsubpp.1
  /usr/local/man/man1/a2p.1
  /usr/local/man/man1/find2perl.1
  /usr/local/man/man1/s2p.1
  /usr/local/man/man1/psed.1
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/BSDPAN/.
install  -o root -g wheel -m 444  /usr/ports/lang/perl5.8/work/BSDPAN-5.8.9/BSDPAN.pm /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/BSDPAN/BSDPAN.pm
install: /usr/ports/lang/perl5.8/work/BSDPAN-5.8.9/BSDPAN.pm: No such file or directory
*** Error code 71

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.8.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.8.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.8.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20090216-94989-75i4pk-0 env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=perl-5.8.9 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=5.8.9 make reinstall
--->  Restoring the old version
Removing stale symlinks from /usr/bin...
    Skipping /usr/bin/perl
    Skipping /usr/bin/perl5
Done.
Creating various symlinks in /usr/bin...
    Symlinking /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 to /usr/bin/perl
    Symlinking /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 to /usr/bin/perl5
Done.
Cleaning up /etc/make.conf... Done.
Spamming /etc/make.conf... Done.
Cleaning up /etc/manpath.config... Done.
Spamming /etc/manpath.config... Done.
** Fix the installation problem and try again.
[Updating the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in /var/db/pkg ... - 147 packages found (-0 +1) . done]
--->  Skipping 'textproc/p5-Pod-Parser' (p5-Pod-Parser-1.35_2) because a requisite package 'perl-5.8.9' (lang/perl5.8) failed (specify -k to force)
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! lang/perl5.8 (perl-5.8.9)     (install error)
        * textproc/p5-Pod-Parser (p5-Pod-Parser-1.35_2)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 16, 2009)

Run portsnap again. It's already fixed.


----------

